# Hope in the jungle - a new blog post over at the Heartcry Missionary Society blog



## Pergamum (Jan 22, 2014)

Attached is a new blog entry over at Heartcry's Asia blog:

HeartCry Missionary Society > Hope in the Jungle

Excerpt:



> “Those that I have killed come back and bother me every night. They are waiting for me. When I close my eyes, I can see the faces of those men. They are waiting for me to die.”


----------



## Raj (Jan 23, 2014)

very much encouraging to read the stories, from that field. Praying for God's blessing on the ministries.


----------



## earl40 (Jan 23, 2014)

The Gospel goes out and shall not come back void ever...whether that poor man believes or not. Let us all hope it (The Gospel) came to one who had ears. 

Thank you for this story.


----------

